# looking for altums



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get some altums. I need someone that ships because I live in the north.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I believe the menagerie is supposed to get a shipment of altums in the coming weeks. They do ship plants but I'm not sure about fish. Give them a call and talk to Harold.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks I'll give them a call


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

just checked Lucky's in markham, they have altums.

have a look under specials.

http://www.luckyaquarium.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw Altums at Gold Garden Pet Shop today,
i'm not sure if they were altums or altum peruensis, but they were $25 each IIRC

They were labled as altums


----------

